# Amplificador para guitarra



## rodri_mza (Jul 16, 2007)

Hola a todos, bueno la verdad que lei varias paginas, pero no encontre lo que buscaba. Quiero armar un amplificadorcito para guitarra que me sirva de uso personal no mas, o sea para tocar en mi pieza y no joder a nadie... Si alguien me puede decir un link se lo agradesco... gracias!!


----------



## Maritto (Jul 17, 2007)

hola que tal!
Yo hice lo mismo! y me funciona de lujaso, te recomiendo que utilices un afuente conmutada de PC y el amplificador que postee en la pag. 3, 4 o 5 de la seccion amplificador TDA1562, el amplificador que yo arme es con un TDA1515, es muy sencillo y barato, ademas postee los PCBs del pre amplificador y hasta fotos de las placas! (acordate que la señal de la guitarra no se puede amplificar directamente, debe ser ancondicionada por el pre amplificador antes!)
Suerte con eso y contame que haces, yo lo uso con la viola todo el dia y me anda de lujo!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/

un abrazo!


----------

